
Google Dopamine: a research framework for prototyping of reinforcement learning - tosh
https://github.com/google/dopamine
======
HocusLocus
Just 'dopamine'. Right. Not 'dopaminepro' or 'ropeadopamine' or ANY MADE-UP
word without 24,600,000 results today?

NOW WE HAVE ANOTHER software project created by the company that refined the
Internet search engine -- that is based on a dictionary word! Looking for
stuff on it? Forget it! Looking for people discussing it? Give up! You will
never be able to craft a successful search query that will catch a passive
mention of this project. If really smart people start discussing it in some
place other than the Official Blog have valuable insight. there it will
remain. You will never find it. You can't even Bing it!

Is it just me... or are the very people one would most expect to be clever
about this, being irredeemably stupid about it? Makes me wonder is there is
some deliberate reason behind this. Which is also stupid.

